# andropen 275



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

hi i have just started my second cycle , of deca 250mg a week and andropen 275.

has anyone every used andropen and how do they rate it ?

also do u think that i could do 275mg one week then 550mg the other ?

im aslo doing 50mg dinabol a day. and how long till the andropen kicks in ?

thanxs


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

why cycle up with the andropan, just keep it at 550 for the duration of ur cycle, and front load with dbol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok how long shall i take the dbol for ?.

Also the reason i want to take 275 mg one week and 550mg the other is coz im worried about acne.

have u used it before and what u rekon of it ?

thanxs


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

or did you just go out and buy gear and then decide to ask q,s?

Im sorry if i appear blunt but your telling us what you have and how your doing it, then asking for advice? You say your worried about acne, then why increase the dose?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

dont think that will help with acne, just front load the dbol for about 3 to 4 weeks @40/50mg ED the juice should kick in around week 5, not too sure about andropan


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude one shot of andropen every 4 days job done imo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Andropen:

1 ml contains

20 mg testosterone acetate,

90 mg testosterone decanoate,

45 mg testosterone propionate,

45 mg testosterone phenylpropionate

75 mg testosterone cypionate

275 mg a week

With that slow ester in there I don't see why you could not jab that once a week with a bit higher dose.

That deconate ester is pretty long.

What would be wrong with one shot a week of 550?

still be 180mg of the deca a week, the cyp would last you 5 days starting day 2 or so by that time the other esters are full throttle.

Id say by the math you would be fine with just one jab a week 2ml.

Anyone?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

iv just been onto a website about andropen 275 and apparently it is better that suss, so that a good thing. hurts though when it injected


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Craig660 did your injection site form a lump afterwards? mine did and its quite sore.

Any ideas whats causing this?


----------



## gaz bee (Aug 28, 2009)

am taking andropen 275 its bd make and it hurts like f..k


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

using 250 one week and 500 the next week wont be a good judge on the acne. Cause it'll take a longer than that for it to ramp up.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

I ran 550mg BD andropen at the start of the year for 12 weeks with 50mg DBol ED for 6 weeks.

I had a lot of trouble with PIP (post injection pain).

I started on 1 shot of 2ml per week, but it was so painful i switched to 2 shots of 1ml, still painful. In the end i had to cut it with Ethyl Oleate. 1ml Andropen cut with 1ml EO twice per week. When I did this the injections went well. It sounds like you and some others have the same stuff, and i would seriously recommend doing the same.

I didnt find it the best cycle, but i have only done a handful. I found that i didnt feel very good on it, one of the esters obviously didnt agree with me, and as id only had 2 of them before, i didnt know which one it was. I stuck through the cycle, and made good gains on the DBol, ok after but not great.


----------



## gaz bee (Aug 28, 2009)

hi am on andropen 275 and deca 300 and am not gaining fvck all at the moment i think its british dragon its sh.. stuff


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

mate..you have a thread already..its gonna be your diet.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

andropen imo is bad s..t painful lumps after every shot for 10 days or more


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

medici999 said:


> mate..you have a thread already..its gonna be your diet.


PMSL, so if he changes his diet the shots won't be painful anymore???? :lol:


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

no...thats why he isnt gaining...he also posted something saying he is gaining screw all.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Fukc me i made this thread 3 years ago!!! hahaha

OMG how much have i learnt in these 3 years!!!


----------



## Boost (Sep 14, 2009)

Andropen only hurts if it's pushed in too fast. I've used this for a good 9 weeks now and it's never hurt me. The best thing about the Andropen 275 is even 1ml of this per shot and I'm completely starving, the weight gain is effortless. I mix it up 2ml Deca 250 1.75ml Andropen 275 and stacked D-Bol in to start with for 4 weeks @ 30mg a day. 27 pounds gain over 9 weeks.

Always lift to complete failure and always got chilli con carne with 100g soya mince instead of beef and 75g of quinoa (both available from Tesco) mixed in, tastes pretty gross at first. Gives me about 110g of Protein and 120g Carbs. Then as I say I'm always starving so a full pack 200g of Edamame beans for a snack that contain 50g protein per 100g (Marks & Spencers) don't have to touch the powder drinks, they're disgusting.


----------



## dazab (Jan 22, 2010)

hello iv done andropen befor i cant get it no where ..........any ideas


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

mate ive used andropen 275

i jabbed 2ml of it with 2ml of deca and no kiddin mate be ready for ten days pain i could hardly walk


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dazab said:


> hello iv done andropen


Yes mate i got an idea. READ THE RULES and delete your post before you get banned.


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Andropen:
> 
> 1 ml contains
> 
> ...


 2 ml every 6 days is what i use on andropen.


----------



## dazab (Jan 22, 2010)

where do u get andropen from ?


----------



## dazab (Jan 22, 2010)

where can i get andropen online plz?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dazab said:


> where QUOTE]
> 
> Iv'e told you once mate, READ THE RULES.
> 
> If you ask again you will probably get banned.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv used this stuff and it was horrifically painfull!!!! really did ****ing hurt! i ended up cutting it with deca and it was fine.


----------

